# Enter the Photo Contest!



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Submit your digital photo for the *Digital Photography Contest!*

The winner will be determined by *your* vote!

*RULES*
One photo per contestant.
Must be original work.
You can vote for yourself.
All submissions must be in by October 13th.
And all the regular rules apply...
No nudity or graphic content, etc.

The winner will receive Michael Wright's "Digital Photography - A Complete Visual Guide"
319 vibrant color pages of techniques and tutorials!
"with the most illustrations, the clearest instructions, the most detailed step-by-steps, and the most practical advice. It it packed with comprehensive easy-to-follow advice and more than 3,000 full-color photographs. Covering Photoshop Elements 2 & 4 in detail as well as photoshop 7 and Photoshop CS, the techniques in this book can be applied to almost any image-editing program."
(must be within the US, otherwise shipping is not included) 

Post your photo in the linked thread above and on the 13th I will create a poll for the contestants.
Then the voting begins!

Good luck!


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Last day to submit your photo! 

Photobucket.com is a great free web hosting place.
You can even host big videos!


----------

